# Virtuelle Maschine: Virtual PC vs VMware



## kermit (5 August 2008)

na, ja eigentlich schon entschieden: war doch schon immer so, dass das MS-Produkt nur Grundfunktionalität bietet, der "Fremd"-Anbieter den besseren Mehrwert bereit hält

Aber: auf Dauer setzt sich dann doch oft MS durch ... Beispiele: Word, Excel, diverse OS

Gegenbeispiele: ich hab immer noch kein vernünftiges Datensicherungsprogramm von MS gesehen - insbesondere nach den Inkompatibilitäten von Backup!

Mein eigentliches Problem: wird MS bei den VMs letztlich auch die Nase vorne behalten? gehen wir mal davon aus, dass VMs bei Win7 integriert sein werden (reine Spekulation von mir). Dann ist die Existenzberechtigung von VMware recht fraglich. Aber mit der Roxio-Brenn-Routine hat MS den Nero auch nicht ins Abseits geschoben (zumindest in D nicht).

Wer macht das Rennen? Wird MS es schaffen, die Fremdanbieter abzuschütteln? So wie bei der Vernetzung geschehen (Novell ist m.E. nur bei bestehenden Netzwerken noch virulent). Oder wird sich VMware durchsetzen (wobei ich vermute: es wird ein VM-OS booten, das nichts leisten wird, ausser die VMs hoch zu fahren).


----------



## HeizDuese (6 August 2008)

Wir nutzen VMWare und werden es vorerst weiter tun.
Mag sein, dass MS irgendwann mal die "Oberhand" bei den VM gewinnt - aber das sehe ich im Moment noch nicht so.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 August 2008)

Wir nutzen auch VMWare und sind sehr zufrieden damit. Dass immer Mircosft gewinnen muss, stimmt nicht. Ich darf nur an QuickPascal, an Java (bzw. J#) und ähnliche Produkte erinnern. Erst großes TamTam und dann Abkündigung.


----------

